# .300 Win Mag



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I am considering buying a new Savage 116-FCSAK chambered in .300 Win Mag. The production version of this gun comes in a 24 inch barrel including the muzzle brake. This makes the effective length of the barrel ~22 inches.

I would like some opinions as to whether or not this effective length is long enough, or if I should opt to have the custom shop put on a longer barrel. I talked to Savage and they said they could put on a 26 inch, including the muzzle brake, which would give me an effective length of ~24 inches. They could not get me a price since this gun is too new and is not off the production line yet.

Would the longer barrel be significantly advantageous, or would it be money wasted?

Neil


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Your talking about one of my favorite calibers. I think that it is perhaps the most versatile round we have. Close to the new ultramags when you reload from a 26 inch barrel. I would go with a heavy barrel if it doesn't bother you to carry it, and a good recoil pad. I say this because the muzzle brake is going to cost you 150 fps.

With R22 my 180 gr do 3200 fps. That is compared to a factory at 2960 from a 24 inch barrel. I cut my 308 back from 26 to 24 with little regard for the velocity loss. The 308 shoots 45 gr of varget with my load, but a 165 grain from my 300 mag uses 79 gr of R22. It takes more barrel to get good velocity with that much powder.

I would never give up barrel length in a magnum round. If the recoil bothers get a heavy barrel and a recoil pad like limbsavers. If you have specific questions I'll give them a shot.


----------

